
Comcast + Time Warner Cable: Together Is Better - littlemerman
http://corporate.comcast.com/twctransaction
======
javert
There is so much regulatory capture here. These companies might as well be
government bureaus. And we know they are in bed with the NSA (not their fault,
they are forced to be).

If somebody is screwing somebody with regulation, it might as well be that the
public screws the shareholders, not the shareholders screwing the public (as
it currently is).

edit: After further consideration, maybe I should just buy stock in these
companies. If somebody's screwing someone, I guess it's preferable to be on
top.

Though in the long run I think I lose either way because political influence-
peddling is so destructive to the market and society we all live in.

------
tubbs
> Together, Comcast and Time Warner Cable will make life online better for
> more people by bringing faster Internet speeds, a more reliable and more
> secure network, net neutrality protection, low-cost Internet access, and
> programming diversity to millions of new customers across the country.

Surely this is satire. Net Neutrality? Community Investment? Product
innovation? All of these items are on the opposite end of the spectrum as
Comcast + TWC.

~~~
ceejayoz
When they say "net neutrality protection", they mean "protection, from it, for
us".

------
blutgens
Anyone who believes this to be true needs to see a doctor immediately.
Seriously, only someone with some severe cranial injury could believe that.

